# معلموت فى تصنيع المنظفات



## محمد سمير امين (2 يوليو 2011)

:63: هاى انا عندى معلومات لو حد عايز1 رائحة البرتقال مع اليمون = رائحة فيبا
​


----------



## محمد سمير امين (2 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحت لو حد عند معلومات ياضافة


----------



## محمد سمير امين (2 يوليو 2011)

الاسم]العلمى لسفلونيك دودوسيل بنزين سلفون


----------



## محمد سمير امين (2 يوليو 2011)

الاسم التجارى الاسم العلمى
سليكات سليكات الصوديوم
 صواد سائلة هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم 
 بوتاس هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
 ملح الطعام كلور الصوديوم
 زهرة بيضاء كربونات الصوديوم
ملح ليمون ستريك اسيد
 تكسابون صوديوم لوريل سلفات
 بوردة التالك سليكات المغنزيوم
 تايلوز هيدروكسى ايثيل سلليوز
 بولى بولى اكريماليد
 كمبرلان كوكونت داى ايتانول امين


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (3 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الكريم محمد جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه الافادة ولكن توجد ملحوظة انك عكست هيدروكسيد الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والصحيح ان الصودا هى هيدروكسيد الصوديوم والبوتاس هو هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم


----------



## سمير7 (22 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخ خالد


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

*معلومه رائعة*



محمد سمير امين قال:


> :63: هاى انا عندى معلومات لو حد عايز1 رائحة البرتقال مع اليمون = رائحة فيبا
> ​



شكرا على المعلومة الرائعة


----------



## عبدالمعزالسيد (26 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوررررررررر على هالمعلومة الجميلة جزاك الله خير


----------



## الشيخروفى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

والله ربنا يباركلكم على الافادة " زكاة العلم اخراجه "​


----------



## kmahmoud (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yyamenn (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااا اخي


----------



## م باسل وردان (25 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد سمير امين قال:


> الاسم التجارى الاسم العلمى
> 
> صواد سائلة هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم
> بوتاس هيدروكسيد الصوديوم



بارك الله فيك
بس كان الاسماء هنا بالعكس


----------



## flaybird10 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ما هى المادة التى تعطى للاوانى اللمعان


----------

